# Best Credit Card for Airfare



## Droogie2799 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am looking at a few different credit cards to use throughout the year to accumulate air miles.  What do you guys suggest is a good card?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on where you live, and how you travel.  You'll have to shop around a bit.

Alaska Airlines VISA is a good one, gives decent miles for purchases, and every year you get a $99 travel voucher that matches any purchased airfare.  We use it to get two tickets r/t First Class to Hawaii for the price of one fare plus $99.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2012)

We use the card for the airline we use the most. Southwest. If you fly Delta, or United/Continental, use theirs, it at least gives you the first bag checked free for your party- plus miles. if you aren't airline loyal, Capitol One lets you use any of 'em, PLUS no foreign exchange fee on overseas purchases and debit card withdrawals. 

I'm sure there are other perks with other cards. Several here use Starwood or Marriott cards for points with their TS outfits. So it depends on what goodies you want to accumulate.

I use one with darn few and shallow perks (Citi), but a guarantee of no annual fee for life and a low interest rate which I don't use. Go figure.

Jim


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Apr 27, 2012)

Another option if you are not loyal to anyone program is Chase Sapphire Preferred.  You earn 2 point per $ when booking travel or at restaurants.  You earn an annual bonus of 7%. Points can be tranferred to United Continental, BA, Southwest and Korean Air, as well as Amtrak, Hyatt, Marriott, Priority Club and Ritz Carlton.

I think that the sign up bonus of 50,000 points for $3,000 spend just expired.  Not sure what the current best offer is.  -- Suzanne


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 27, 2012)

If you're just looking to earn FF miles for credit card spending, many people consider the Starwood AmEx to be the best choice.  You earn 1 Starpoint per dollar, but you can transfer 20k Starpoints to get 25k miles in many different airlines (including American Airlines).  That means you effectively earn 1.25 miles per dollar spent.

What works best for you, though, would depend on what airline you prefer, how much you would be spending, what categories you spend in, and many other factors.  There's not one card that's best for everyone.


----------



## am1 (Apr 27, 2012)

It is hard for any of us to go wrong with earning %3 when spending on travel.  I will second capital one.


----------



## Droogie2799 (Apr 28, 2012)

am1 said:


> It is hard for any of us to go wrong with earning %3 when spending on travel.  I will second capital one.



i was looking at capital one because they give you two points per dollar when you pay the fee of 65 a year.  its hard for me to single in on an airline because living in rochester ny there are a different airlines that have the cheapest fair at any one time.  i am almosy gold on delta but a recent search of cheap flights to florida had delta at 600 a ticket.  i think the best for this area is to generic miles.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is another vote for Capitol One.  We usually look for the airline with the best price to our destination.  We use our Cap. One for most of our purchases and earn miles that can be used on any airline with no blackout dates.  Plus their customer service is exceptional.


----------



## akp (Apr 28, 2012)

*Agree that your flying patterns make a huge difference*

For day-to-day spend, Chase Sapphire Preferred or the Amex SPG card are the best.  They have a great list of transfer partners.

Chase Sapphire preferred gives 2 points per dollar on all travel and dining.  Timeshare maintenance fees are considered travel expenses by Chase 

The US Air Mastercard (issued by Barclay) gets a measly 1 point per dollar spent, but it comes with 2 $99 domestic companion fares annually (coach only).  This is a great card for a family for whom a US Airways hub is convenient.  I believe the annual fee is $75 but if you use those companion fares each year, it is a great deal.

I don't use this card for my day-to-day spend, but I use it for small expenses at least once a month to keep Barclay's happy with me because the companion fares are worthwhile. 

The Alaska Airlines Visa also has a great companion fare.

Anita


----------



## momeason (Apr 28, 2012)

Love Capital One. 2%. Use any airline, no blackout. Easiest Redemption ever. Travel is separated out on your monthly statement. 

Great customer service!


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 29, 2012)

Airline specific cards usually give double miles on the airline they are affiliated with, so that gives them an advantage.  NW used to have some cards with US Bank that were no fee but earned miles.  Airline specific cards often give other benefits to cardholders like free checked luggage, so make sure you check those out, too.  Keeping all your travel on the same airline or at least in the same alliance gives you the chance to earn elite status in the ff  program which carries some real benefits, too.

I use European LCC's a lot, and there some cards carry no processing fees, whie using other cards may incurr a credit card fee for buying a ticket of ~$9, so I have always tried to keep one of those cards in my wallet that avoids the fees.  Usually that has been any banks Visa Electron card, which is usually for poor people but can be issued attached to your regular Visa card, as I have done.  Unfortunately, that is changing, with EasyJet the latest airline to end the fee-free status of Visa Electron cards.  For WizzAir, I have a WizzAir visa from the Commercial Bank of Romania, that avoids the extra card fees, and Wizz has another card from a Hungarian bank that does the same thing.  RyanAir has a rechargable card based in the UK that does the same, but I have not gotten one of those.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been looking for a Chip and PIN card for some time. I just got a British Airways Visa that has no foreign exchange fees, 50000 Avios Points with the first spend and a Chip and PIN. 

I expect to use it just for trips to Europe or other places requiring a Chip and PIN and keeping my AA Master Card to keep my miles alive along with my MR Amex. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> I have been looking for a Chip and PIN card for some time. I just got a British Airways Visa that has no foreign exchange fees, 50000 Avios Points with the first spend and a Chip and PIN.
> 
> I expect to use it just for trips to Europe or other places requiring a Chip and PIN and keeping my AA Master Card to keep my miles alive along with my MR Amex.
> 
> Cheers



Isn't there a high yearly fee for this card?


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Isn't there a high yearly fee for this card?



$95 a year but I figure the 50000 Avios will get me a free flight(s) worth a lot more than that.  

If a US Bank or Credit Union I use or want to use issues a Chip and PIN with low or no fees, I will just let the BA Card go. I got the BA card for the Chip and Pin, no Foreign Exchange fee and 50000 Avios and do not expect to get any additional miles for anything useful.

Cheers


----------



## jhac007 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a Capital One fan and use it on everything.  Considering that you get 2 miles per dollar on *ALL* purchases/*ALL* the time it's a no brainer and many airlines are available.  I have a Delta card but the miles rack up too slowly, however love their first bag  (and x number of travelers with you) free.  Delta gives a free companion certificate each year but have not used it much.

Jim


----------



## Neesie (May 1, 2012)

I'm so glad to see the positive comments about Capital One.  I recently ditched my one and only credit card (of 30 years!) that gave no rewards in favor of Capital One.  I am not airline loyal.  I have always chosen the cheapest and most convenient airfare.  With the high cost of travel these days I really needed a reward system to justify my habit!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 2, 2012)

According to Gary Leff, author of the View from the Wing blog, "the top card based on voting by Frequent Traveler University participants was the Starwood Preferred Guest American Express card."  The Frequent Traveler University was held in NY last weekend.  -- Suzanne


----------



## toby9116 (May 3, 2012)

*credit card for airline travel*

We use Citi for all airline ticket purchases. 1 point/dollar spent + matches airline ff flier points for air travel. Works good for Hawaii. We get points for purchase  + 8,000 for each round trip to Lihue.


----------



## PClapham (May 3, 2012)

"I am a Capital One fan and use it on everything. Considering that you get 2 miles per dollar on ALL purchases/ALL the time it's a no brainer and many airlines are available. I have a Delta card but the miles rack up too slowly, however love their first bag (and x number of travelers with you) free. Delta gives a free companion certificate each year but have not used it much.

Jim"

We just contacted Cap One re changing from cash rewards card to the Venture card-the "salesman" said that there is a promotion so that if we change now we will get  more miles- does anyone know if this is worthwhile?  Or is just a sales ploy?

Thanks

Anitak


----------



## x3 skier (May 3, 2012)

PClapham said:


> We just contacted Cap One re changing from cash rewards card to the Venture card-the "salesman" said that there is a promotion so that if we change now we will get  more miles- does anyone know if this is worthwhile?  Or is just a sales ploy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anitak



All promotions are sales ploys.   Wether or not it is worth it to you is something only you can determine. The cash you get back vs the ticket you can redeem (if you can redeem it for a flight you want) for the same amount of spending is the comparison one must make. Some want the cash to buy what they want, some plan to redeem the miles for a higher "priced" ticket. 

"Ya pays yer money and ya makes yer cherse." 

Cheers


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 4, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> All promotions are sales ploys.   Wether or not it is worth it to you is something only you can determine. The cash you get back vs the ticket you can redeem (if you can redeem it for a flight you want) for the same amount of spending is the comparison one must make. Some want the cash to buy what they want, some plan to redeem the miles for a higher "priced" ticket.
> 
> "Ya pays yer money and ya makes yer cherse."
> 
> Cheers



Recently, Cap1 Venture had its best promotions in the Spring.  Last year, anyone with 100,000 FF miles in an account received an $1000 statement credit for travel after charging $1000.  This Spring, Cap1 would give you a statement credit for travel of .02X the amount charged to another rewards card in 2011, up to $1000.  If you charged $50,000, you would get $1,000 credit.

I believe the current offer is a $100 statement credit for travel (check to verify it is available for an upgrade).  All statement credits were worth only half the amount if you redeemed for something other than a travel credit.

Cap1 has been strict that if you participated in the 2011 promotion, you could not particpate in the 2012 promotion.  Of course, no one knwos if there will be a great 2013 promotion that will make it worth it for you to wiat to upgrade.

I jumped at the chance to get the $1000 statement credit in 2011. -- Suzanne


----------



## nazclk (May 4, 2012)

*Alaska Air Credit Card*

I love my Alaska credit card


----------



## x3 skier (May 10, 2012)

*Bait and Switch with BA and Chase?*

My British Airways Chip and PIN arrived yesterday. I called to activate it and got a sales pitch which I ignored. After that, I called Customer Service to get a PIN for the card.

That's when I was dismayed to find out the only PIN I can get is for ATM use and NOT for use in Europe as a Chip and PIN Card. There it is  used just like any other swipe card. It does have no Foreign Exchange fees but the lack of a PIN for charge use seems like a bit of a Bait and Switch deal by BA and Chase since it was advertised as a Chip and PIN. 

Still, 50K Avios points for $95 or $.002 a point is a good deal. I will just trash the card when next asked to pay the annual charge.

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (May 10, 2012)

Beware the taxes on British Airways flights.  My plan for our 200,000 BA miles was to use them in the U.S. on American to avoid British taxes.  However, BA seems to get very few seats on American Airlines flights, and seemingly no matter how far ahead I plan or where I plan to go "no seats available on this flight."  I wanted to use BA in the U.S., leaving my American Airlines miles (with practically no taxes) for flight to Europe.  The taxes on a BA flight from the U.S. to Europe will be about $300.00 EACH way on your "free" trip to Europe.

I figure the miles are virtually useless.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 10, 2012)

I haven't flown to the UK, but my understanding is that it's ALL overseas flights (especially Business/First), not just BA flights, that are charged hefty taxes.  It might be cheaper to connect through France or somewhere.


----------



## Ken555 (May 10, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I haven't flown to the UK, but my understanding is that it's ALL overseas flights (especially Business/First), not just BA flights, that are charged hefty taxes.  It might be cheaper to connect through France or somewhere.



It is, I did this last year on AF and Alitalia. And, I have an upcoming flight on Delta with only ~$150 fees and taxes to London and returning from Germany. Equivalent flights on BA were much more - AA miles on BA equipment was over $600 for one seat (and we had two seats last year on BA business to Italy and they were ~$275 in taxes and fees each).


----------



## x3 skier (May 10, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> Beware the taxes on British Airways flights.  My plan for our 200,000 BA miles was to use them in the U.S. on American to avoid British taxes.  However, BA seems to get very few seats on American Airlines flights, and seemingly no matter how far ahead I plan or where I plan to go "no seats available on this flight."  I wanted to use BA in the U.S., leaving my American Airlines miles (with practically no taxes) for flight to Europe.  The taxes on a BA flight from the U.S. to Europe will be about $300.00 EACH way on your "free" trip to Europe.
> 
> I figure the miles are virtually useless.



The Departure tax from the UK applies to all airlines and is substantial. What BA also charges is some ridiculously high surcharges that price them out of the ballpark like up to $1000 for a Biz Class RT to LHR. I have no plan to use BA in anyway for TATL flights, "free" or otherwise. I will stick with AA or DL for TATL since I can get them for 100K to 150K in Biz Class and use the Avios for AA flights in the USA.

I have a ticket CVG - LHR in Oct on DL that has fees of ~$175 and 150K Miles in Biz Class. 

Just as an experiment, I picked a couple of random dates in Jun for DAY-DFW and there were 7 award seats open for 14500 Avios RT on American.

Cheers


----------



## Bucky (May 11, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> My plan for our 200,000 BA miles was to use them in the U.S. on American to avoid British taxes.  However, BA seems to get very few seats on American Airlines flights, and seemingly no matter how far ahead I plan or where I plan to go "no seats available on this flight."



I just booked a trip about 30 minutes ago from RDU to SXM next March using my Avios points on AA! You have to be flexible when booking to find any flights. I started out choosing a dept date of 3/14 and returning 3/28 and it natuarally came back with no flights available. Then I did the 7 days earlier search and the 7 days later and finally was able to book 3/12 - 4/2 for 64K points and $232 surcharge. Last year I was able to book RDU to Maui and return also using my Avios points on AA. It does work, it's just frustrating trying to get it to. Would be a lot similar if they would just show any dates avail and let you select rather playing the game.


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2012)

*Chase British Airways Chip and PIN*

I called Chase again and the rep told me the PIN will work both for ATM withdrawals ( which I do not use ) AND for use as a charge card in the UK and Europe. That makes much more sense to me than the first answer which was it was only for ATM use and not for charges. 

I am tempted to call for a third opinion to break the tie but will just wait for my next trip to see what happens. Swiping USA cards has always worked so far so it is not a big deal but it will be nice to use those machines that require Chip and PIN. :whoopie: 

Cheers


----------

